
Standing Desk: Are They What You Need for Your Home Office? - enjoyitasus
http://thefreelancer.co/standing-desk-the-results-i-had-using-one-for-a-month/
======
JofArnold
The idea that sitting is bad and standing is good completely misunderstands
the recommendations related to sedentary behaviour. What is required to combat
the above-mentioned ailments is frequent "translocation of the trunk" \- i.e.
_moving your body_. Standing still in one spot all day definitely is not good
for you... it can lead to plantar fasciitis, varicose veins and lower back
pain amongst many other problems. You only need to speak to middle aged people
who worked standing all day (e.g. factory workers) to know its not the
solution.

I feel - based on evidence I've read over the years - people should consider
saving the money and hassle of a standing desk by doing the following: get up
every hour (30mins may be the latest recommendation now if i recall
correctly); stand when on calls; walk on your lunch breaks; set up your
workstation well; establish good posture; don't sit in the same position for
too long.

[Apologies I don't have citations - am on mobile - but refer to work done by
Leeds University and UC San Diego for more]

------
gregatragenet3
I 'tried out' a standing desk experience with an overturned packing crate, a
piece of plywood.. for the right height for keyboard/mouse. And then two reams
of paper to bring the laptop display to the right height above the keyboard.
Haven't changed it for over a year because it 'just works'. So don't let lack
of money or equipment deter trying it out. An anti fatigue mat helps, and a
bar stool can let you sit to take a break without reconfiguring your desk.

~~~
enjoyitasus
cool. yeah ive tried the oristand and at 40 bucks its a relatively cheap
option.

i found having slippers helped too

